# Boys With Big Booty's



## squeezablysoft (May 5, 2016)

*So it seems like FFAs are always into the dude's belly and I love me a "gut-sy" guy too, don't get me wrong. But what really drives me crazy and unfortunately is hard to find is a guy with a massive @$$. Once in awhile you see a black guy with one, I'm not as attracted to black guys as a general rule though, but I have seen some hot black guys. And sometimes you'll find a Latino with ample assets, and I like Latin guys. But white boys with big butts are like freakin rainbow unicorns. I mean, dude can have a gut down to his knees and still have a pancake @$$. Anyone else share my frustration?*


----------



## BigChaz (May 5, 2016)

I got zero butt but all the gut


----------



## loopytheone (May 5, 2016)

Everybody is built differently and you are all gorgeous unicorns~ :wubu:

But yes, I like big butts (and I cannot lie). They are rare on guys in general as a result of testosterone affecting fat distribution (more towards the stomach and less to the thighs/butt) but a big butt, wide hips and thick thighs on a guy... it's gorgeous! 

Thankfully my partner is a guy with all of the above, as well as a nice, round belly too.


----------



## RainbowRage (May 5, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> But yes, I like big butts (and I cannot lie). [/SIZE]



Thank you lol. Couldn't stop thinking about that song reading this. Now it's stuck on my brain.


----------



## Tad (May 5, 2016)

Sadly, as with women, you get that shape or you don’t  Well, you can build up butt and thigh muscles (skating and biking are both good for that), which can help a little bit, but bone and fat distribution …. Not so much. 

I’ve never had hips worthy of the name (literally, even when I was reasonably thin the waist straps on camping backpacks didn’t work for me, they’d slide right on past where my hips were going to be, only stopping when they got to my butt, which thankfully was more existent). Not entirely shocking as the women in my family are all straight hipped. More generally I go much more front-and-back than side-to-side (as in , I have belly and butt, but no hips. Deep chest, but narrow shoulders. Even thighs always looked stronger from the side). My silhouette from the front doesn’t make me look all that bulky, but then when I turn sideways it is a different story. 

Used to bug me a lot because I’m not really a fan of the sort of build I received. Eventually I came to peace with being proportioned more like a garden gnome than a lumberjack -- in that &#8216;grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change’ sort of way.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 5, 2016)

Tad said:


> Sadly, as with women, you get that shape or you dont  Well, you can build up butt and thigh muscles (skating and biking are both good for that), which can help a little bit, but bone and fat distribution . Not so much.
> 
> Ive never had hips worthy of the name (literally, even when I was reasonably thin the waist straps on camping backpacks didnt work for me, theyd slide right on past where my hips were going to be, only stopping when they got to my butt, which thankfully was more existent). Not entirely shocking as the women in my family are all straight hipped. More generally I go much more front-and-back than side-to-side (as in , I have belly and butt, but no hips. Deep chest, but narrow shoulders. Even thighs always looked stronger from the side). My silhouette from the front doesnt make me look all that bulky, but then when I turn sideways it is a different story.
> 
> Used to bug me a lot because Im not really a fan of the sort of build I received. Eventually I came to peace with being proportioned more like a garden gnome than a lumberjack -- in that grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change sort of way.



*I get that, I tend to favor figures with a good layering of fat all over (like a well-marbled piece of meat), but Mother Nature in all her wisdom has decided to put almost all of my extra poundage between my boobs and my knees. I'd really like an extra chin or 3, and some cute pudgy hands, but so far my face has only filled out a little and my arms remain obstinately slender. Could be I'm just not fat enough yet, hopefully I'll fill out nicely as I keep gaining.*


----------



## bigmac (May 5, 2016)

When I was young I had rather thick thighs and fairly narrow shoulders. When my first girlfriend broke-up with me she said I was built weird. As I've aged my shape has changed significantly. Years of weight training built a bit of upper body mass and over the last ten years my legs have gotten thinner (my legs are almost ripped) and my belly has gotten bigger.

When I was young I had to buy jeans to accommodate my thighs -- now I have to buy them to accommodate my belly.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 6, 2016)

I like more ass than my guy has, but it isn't a turnon for me, so his little butt is just cute. I like thick thighs but bottom heavy guys with huge butts aren't generally my thing.


----------



## dwesterny (May 6, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> bottom heavy guys with huge butts aren't generally my thing.



Logical inference then proves that since you do not like big butts you are in fact a liar.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 6, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Logical inference then proves that since you do not like big butts you are in fact a liar.




Damn you and your inference logic!


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 6, 2016)

**Giggles* :happy:*


----------



## Jeannie (May 6, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I like more ass than my guy has, but it isn't a turnon for me, so his little butt is just cute. I like thick thighs but bottom heavy guys with huge butts aren't generally my thing.



Ditto.

I was travelling with a gentleman I met on Dims years ago (I haven't seen him here in ages), who apparently loved the idea of having a huge ass. He called me down to his hotel room and greeted me at the door with his pants stuffed with pillows. I've heard of guys stuffing to achieve a big belly, but this was all ass.  It was comical and horrifying. I didn't let on how disturbing I found it, but he didn't get the reaction he was hoping for, I'm sure. He had a sexy BHM body just the way he was!! No stuffing needed, especially the rear end! 

No, no big butts for me. Everything else? :smitten:


----------



## djudex (May 7, 2016)

I have always thought I had a pretty decent butt and I'm curious as to what you ladies think. Be honest, I'm a trooper, I can take it!

Limited time only from the Special Reserve Stock;


----------



## Jeannie (May 7, 2016)

Cute booty, AMAZING thighs! The entire package is quite drool worthy. :eat2:


----------



## LeoGibson (May 7, 2016)

I'd hit it.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 7, 2016)

*I like a bit more bubble but I wouldn't kick you out of bed on a rainy morning, as the saying goes.*


----------



## djudex (May 7, 2016)

Well that's bizarre...I uploaded that photo on my tablet and it looked normal but on my PC it's sideways. Oh technology, you so wacky! 



Jeannie said:


> Cute booty, AMAZING thighs! The entire package is quite drool worthy. :eat2:





squeezablysoft said:


> *I like a bit more bubble but I wouldn't kick you out of bed on a rainy morning, as the saying goes.*



Thanks ladies, good to feel the lurrrrve!



LeoGibson said:


> I'd hit it.



View attachment BenderBaby.jpg


----------



## Melian (May 9, 2016)

My bf has a ghetto booty, and I slap that thing at least 50 times per day. :wubu:

So. Hot.


----------



## RyanHayes1984 (May 10, 2016)

I'm mostly all belly, i dont have a big rear lol


----------



## rabbitislove (May 11, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *I like a bit more bubble but I wouldn't kick you out of bed on a rainy morning, as the saying goes.*



Im happy to to keep judex in my bed for you to find a butt with more bubble. I am here to help you out!!!


----------



## rabbitislove (May 11, 2016)

Ok in all non creepy seriousness, i am equal opportunity with butts. Flat, round its all good. In all honesty im so belly motivated i dont give butts much attention lol


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 11, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> Im happy to to keep judex in my bed for you to find a butt with more bubble. I am here to help you out!!!



*Every FFA needs a good wingperson! How you feel about short guys? If you like 'em tall, you can send the all the "big little guys" my way, lol!*


----------



## rabbitislove (May 12, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *Every FFA needs a good wingperson! How you feel about short guys? If you like 'em tall, you can send the all the "big little guys" my way, lol!*



Jesus murphy i like you. can someone post the best friends gif from stepbrothers?


----------



## djudex (May 12, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> Jesus murphy i like you. can someone post the best friends gif from stepbrothers?


----------



## Pinkbelly (May 13, 2016)

i like big butts, and can not lie. on boys, on girls, just all over. i could probably stand my own to be a little bigger, myself, but that's personal taste


----------



## danielson123 (May 13, 2016)

Mine is pretty big. Not like wider than the rest of me, but it juts out behind.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 14, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> Jesus murphy i like you. can someone post the best friends gif from stepbrothers?



*You don't happen to be coming anywhere near Greenville, SC, do you? We could totally go "Big Game hunting" together! :happy:*


----------



## fat hiker (May 15, 2016)

danielson123 said:


> Mine is pretty big. Not like wider than the rest of me, but it juts out behind.



Ah, the best kind!


----------



## rabbitislove (May 16, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *You don't happen to be coming anywhere near Greenville, SC, do you? We could totally go "Big Game hunting" together! :happy:*



Hahaha. I live way far away and Im pretty sure Im done with "Big Game Hunting". I would totally be your wing woman (and eat peanut butter cups with you as long as they were vegan)


----------



## rabbitislove (May 16, 2016)

djudex said:


>



I dont know how much more "rep" I must "spread" until I can give it back to you again. This is getting rep-diculous Dims


----------



## LeoGibson (May 17, 2016)

Figured what the hell, I'd briefly post mine to see how it stacks up.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 17, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> Hahaha. I live way far away and Im pretty sure Im done with "Big Game Hunting". I would totally be your wing woman (and eat peanut butter cups with you as long as they were vegan)



*Viola! The person who made these "imagines they are very high in calories!" Perfect!
http://ohsheglows.com/2009/12/30/vegan-chocolate-peanut-butter-cups/

I had a vegan roommate at one point, she was really cool and didn't mind buying/making me non-rabbit food (granted I'm not hugely into meat anyway, I'm all about the dairy though, so we had a long discussion about how I am madly in love with cheese but as long as she can accept that we'd be fine  ). Oh, and she turned me on to this stuff she liked before going vegan, just about the best thing to ever happen to my mouth, I'd eat a bowl or 2 every night when I lived with her, may return to it in college if the budget allows: 
* 

View attachment 06-DSC_1577.JPG


----------



## Melian (May 17, 2016)

LeoGibson said:


> Figured what the hell, I'd briefly post mine to see how it stacks up.



Oooh. I picked the right time to log in.

Looks good, but isn't that big.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 17, 2016)

LeoGibson said:


> Figured what the hell, I'd briefly post mine to see how it stacks up.



*I think we found the Muffin (Top) Man!*


----------



## chubbynate (May 17, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *So it seems like FFAs are always into the dude's belly and I love me a "gut-sy" guy too, don't get me wrong. But what really drives me crazy and unfortunately is hard to find is a guy with a massive @$$. Once in awhile you see a black guy with one, I'm not as attracted to black guys as a general rule though, but I have seen some hot black guys. And sometimes you'll find a Latino with ample assets, and I like Latin guys. But white boys with big butts are like freakin rainbow unicorns. I mean, dude can have a gut down to his knees and still have a pancake @$$. Anyone else share my frustration?*



I've got a bubble butt and a growing 44 inch belly. If you are on fantasy feeder I'm under "chubbynate". There's a butt shot in my little collection.

I agree, a lot of guys don't have much of an rear end. Back fat, a big butt, and a big belly in the front is what you need to balance it all out in my opinion. I'm pretty happy with the shape of my rear end. Even when I was skinny it still stuck out.


----------



## rabbitislove (May 19, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *Viola! The person who made these "imagines they are very high in calories!" Perfect!
> http://ohsheglows.com/2009/12/30/vegan-chocolate-peanut-butter-cups/
> 
> I had a vegan roommate at one point, she was really cool and didn't mind buying/making me non-rabbit food (granted I'm not hugely into meat anyway, I'm all about the dairy though, so we had a long discussion about how I am madly in love with cheese but as long as she can accept that we'd be fine  ). Oh, and she turned me on to this stuff she liked before going vegan, just about the best thing to ever happen to my mouth, I'd eat a bowl or 2 every night when I lived with her, may return to it in college if the budget allows:
> *



I love oh she glows blog. Also So Delicious Peanut Butter Zig Zag is a fantastic vegan chocolate peanut butter combo. (Im all about the chocolate and PB too! )


----------



## Niceguy84 (Aug 24, 2016)

When I'm out buying pants/jeans, I always struggle to find something that will fit my butt and thighs without being overly big in the waist  I guess that means I have a somewhat big butt  I could always post a picture if anyone wants to?


----------



## finallyfat (Aug 24, 2016)

I've always had a bouncy and pert bottom as a skinny all my life. 

I'm happy to say that in this, the year of my sudden fattening, my bottom has fattened nicely. I'm very round back there now with lovely rising pads of swelling fat on it's sides from my hip to upper thighs. My wife is really bouncing it around lately and all my shorts are feeling tight in back from belt to hem. 

Of course my fat hips, belly and chest are blowing out all around me. I'm very pleased that overall though, I am a manpear. 

View attachment ff1.jpg


----------



## Melian (Aug 25, 2016)

So tempted to post a pic that a photographer friend took of my bf and I, last weekend. His butt looks AMAZING, however, I don't think I should be sharing pics of him on a public forum. Womp womp.


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm built like a champagne bottle, myself -- my hips have always been wider than my waist. Let me see if I've got a decent pic.

(rummage, rummage)

It's a little old, mind -- the curves are bigger, but the hair and beard are shorter for work: 

View attachment sideunder.jpg


----------



## Anjula (Oct 5, 2016)

Ahhh glorious pear shapes...:wubu: when I was still a kiddo(so probably around the time I joined dims lol) I loved absolutely every (fat) body type.as I grew older I've become more picky and developed quite a unique taste in men. I love them ridiculously flabby, with massive boobs, soft hanging belly and huge soft thighs and ass. But if that's unachiveable my next choice would be a pear shape baby with a delicious bubble butt :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm not really sure if my butt is big, to be completely honest.


----------



## Melian (Oct 7, 2016)

Mordecai said:


> I'm not really sure if my butt is big, to be completely honest.



It's not even so much the size of the butt, but whether or not it has a good shape. If you're fat and achieving a nice curve, then it's probably safe to say that your butt is big.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 8, 2016)

Melian said:


> It's not even so much the size of the butt, but whether or not it has a good shape. If you're fat and achieving a nice curve, then it's probably safe to say that your butt is big.



I have a shelf!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm a true rarity. A pear shaped man. I'm not exaggerating, either. I've got the pear thighs to go with the pear ass. It's weird, but it's me.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 12, 2016)

Dromond said:


> I'm a true rarity. A pear shaped man. I'm not exaggerating, either. I've got the pear thighs to go with the pear ass. It's weird, but it's me.



Ah, 'power thighs' under a 'power ass'?!!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 12, 2016)

Yep. That's about right.


----------



## Melian (Oct 13, 2016)

Mordecai said:


> I have a shelf!





Dromond said:


> I'm a true rarity. A pear shaped man. I'm not exaggerating, either. I've got the pear thighs to go with the pear ass. It's weird, but it's me.



These both sound excellent


----------



## Dromond (Oct 13, 2016)

Proof of claim.


----------



## Anjula (Oct 14, 2016)

Dromond said:


> Proof of claim.



Damn! I would hit that


----------

